# 18 acre smallhold/homestead near Eminence, MO



## dandk (Jan 15, 2009)

For Sale: 2 houses, one older one, and a new one. Both are 2 bedroom, 1 bath. The new one has a partial basement, 10'x32 foot covered deck, exotic hardwood floors, and many other features, it's small (24x32 not counting the deck) but it's well built, warm and dry, and a quite charming place. 
The property (18 acres) the houses are on is gorgeous, lots of rock work, flower gardens, and a large raised bed garden made from native stone as well. And the best thing is there are 2 natural springs in the front yard. One spring is near the garden, the other supplies all the fresh clean water you can drink as well as all your other household needs. Neither of the springs ever go dry, great flow year around. The spring that supplies the house also flows into a spring fed pond in the front yard as well, and in view from the deck or front windows of the house. Also has one of the prettiest hen houses ever, complete with a 25'x25' critter proof pen. 
PM or email and make me an offer, I might take a liiitttllle less than the listed price. 
pics link: 
http://www.parcellandcompany.com/properties/Scripts/propView.asp?idproperty=73


----------



## silosounds (Nov 13, 2004)

Very nice .


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

I love the Eminence area...would love to retire there when the time comes.

Good luck with your sale!


----------

